# lsusb befehl ohne fuktion [gelöst]

## Demmaro

hallo zusammen, bei mir funktioniert der Befehl 

```
lsusb
```

nicht. Bekomme die Meldung

```

bash: lsusb: command not found
```

Weiß jemand welches Paket ich installieren muss damit ich den Befehl ausführen kann ?Last edited by Demmaro on Sat Mar 03, 2012 9:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fuchur

Hi

sys-apps/usbutils

MfG

----------

## Demmaro

besten dank.

hab das Paket Installiert, kann den Befehl aber immer noch nicht ausführen muss ich noch was tun? außer das Paket zu Installieren.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Demmaro wrote:*   

> besten dank.
> 
> hab das Paket Installiert, kann den Befehl aber immer noch nicht ausführen muss ich noch was tun? außer das Paket zu Installieren.

 

Und wieso kannst du es nicht ausführen?

```
ls -al /usr/bin/lsusb:

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 79320  1. Jan 20:56 /usr/bin/lsusb
```

```
cat /var/db/pkg/sys-apps/usbutils-004/CONTENTS:

dir /usr

dir /usr/bin

obj /usr/bin/usbhid-dump d651bd76d3766072aa84c16b3528689c 1325447802

obj /usr/bin/usb-devices 5e78e1b8c0e1e8cb73fded5de384c000 1325447801

obj /usr/bin/lsusb.py f09365db8557907ff129bfd1d33e0251 1325447801

obj /usr/bin/lsusb 991e0bd23deea1946ce463358368a24d 1325447802

obj /usr/bin/usbmodules b9ae0b1d74ea58cf4367cd32da40f3db 1325447801

dir /usr/share

dir /usr/share/misc

obj /usr/share/misc/usb.ids 9a9472dece487357c378016619ff57b9 1325447801

obj /usr/share/misc/usb.ids.gz 30459f9b1cbaf2a469f158d34fe8397d 1325447801

dir /usr/share/man

dir /usr/share/man/man1

obj /usr/share/man/man1/usb-devices.1.bz2 4cb8dd74f0daa478b60bf6d379898cc6 1325447801

dir /usr/share/man/man8

obj /usr/share/man/man8/lsusb.8.bz2 d2a34c0d3c16686516627b039414e5d5 1325447801

dir /usr/share/pkgconfig

obj /usr/share/pkgconfig/usbutils.pc 5fd3d42c0b2a2c96611eb747ee984440 1325447801

dir /usr/share/doc

dir /usr/share/doc/usbutils-004

obj /usr/share/doc/usbutils-004/NEWS.bz2 36d55181456f59b0fdd3e29e3d5be36b 1325447801

obj /usr/share/doc/usbutils-004/README.bz2 9bae9c7bd496ec6bfa4822d0e5d6e654 1325447801

obj /usr/share/doc/usbutils-004/AUTHORS.bz2 d109ad2fd69660211848d58bce502f46 1325447801

obj /usr/share/doc/usbutils-004/ChangeLog.bz2 05663bcc5cc143211b49c5041de54f33 1325447801

dir /usr/sbin

obj /usr/sbin/update-usbids 56c4a443245e4b1bffc72758b9b24209 1325447801
```

MfG

----------

## Demmaro

wenn ich den befehl eingebe

```

lsusb
```

bekomme ich immer noch die Meldung

```
bash: lsusb: command not found
```

bei der eingabe von

```
ls -al /usr/bin/lsusb

```

kommt

```
ls: cannot access /usr/bin/lsusb: Nosuch file or directory
```

die Installation hab ich mit livecd durchgeführt 

```
# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

```

Betreten der neuen Umgebung

```

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

```

und mit dem Befehl durchgeführt

```
emerge sys-apps/usbutils 
```

es wurde auch installiert hab den Vorgang beobachtet

----------

## fuchur

Hi 

Keine Ahnung was das schief läuft. Wenn du alles so ausgeführt hast

wie es da steht sollte es nach meinem wissen eigentlich funktionieren.

Kannst ja noch mal nachschauen mit

```
cat /var/db/pkg/sys-apps/usbutils-004/CONTENTS
```

 ob auch wirklich installiert.

Ansonsten muss ich passen.

MfG

----------

## Demmaro

Hi

Habe den Fehler gefunden. Ich musste vorher noch ein Paket installieren

```
emerge dev-libs/libusb
```

danach

```
emerge sys-apps/usbutils
```

danach hat es funktioniert nochmal danke für die Hilfe

----------

## Josef.95

Hm ungewöhnlich, normal sollte es so einen Fehler gar nicht geben können. Alle benötigten Abhängigkeiten sollten beim mergen von  usbutils normal mit installiert werden.

Hier würde es zb so ausschauen: 

```
# emerge -av usbutils

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9_rc3  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] virtual/libusb-1 [0] 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/usbutils-005  USE="zlib -network-cron -python" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (2 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Wenn bei dir dev-libs/libusb nicht mit installiert wird ist wahrscheinlich etwas faul.

----------

